# pet travel



## zeiger (Jul 1, 2009)

good evening
doing our first trip to europe (france germany italy)
with our 2 labs scoobie and ollie , in july
have all necessary passport and chips etc
but v v v confused at requirements for re entry
we are away for only 9 days
do we get tic checks etc before we leave or is it the 24-48 our before return thing
nothing seems to be clear
heeeeeeelp

Ian(rotherham)


----------



## andie (Apr 25, 2010)

You will need to get your dogs seen by a vet for ticks and worms and to have their passports stamped between 24 and 48 hours before leaving France. It is usual to book an appointment with the vet. Very easy when you know how; we have a very well travelled pooch. It's an excellent scheme.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

The regulations are designed to prevent dogs coming into the UK with foreign diseases, or parasites, so they must always be examined by a vet and given the tick and worm treatments between 24 - 48 hours before coming to the UK. Doesn't matter how short the visit

Chris


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

On the return trip you should get the treatment at a vet near the ferry, or tunnel, no sooner than 24 hours and no later than 48 hours before you travel.

You should find loads of information on the subject, and find details of vets near your departure point, if you just type "Vets" into the search box.

David


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As everybody has said above,to return to England,you have your dogs Flea checked and injected. This has got to have taken place 24hours,before you catch your ferry,BUT, NO later than 48hours,as then it is outside the requirements of DEFRA.
It really is nothing to worry about,all the people involved across the channel are really nice,and will help you to return home with ease.
Jented


----------



## Roydoy (Nov 14, 2009)

*PETS*

You must visit a vet before you return home so for example if you were booked on the ferry on say a Wednesday at 3.00pm you must visit the vet on Tuesday BEFORE 3.00pm to enable you to travel on the Wednesday 3.00pm ferry thereby 24 hours will have elapsed. From the time you visit the vet you have to wait 24 hours before you can travel, but you have to travel before 48 hours have elapsed from that time. The vet will give the dog a worm tablet and put flea stuff on the back of the dog's neck and then charge the proverbial arm and a leg for the privilege.When you get to the dock passport control will hand you the microchip machine for you to locate your dog's chip and you pass the machine back so that it can be checked with the chip number on the dog's passport. The dog has to remain in your vehicle on the ship and you are not allowed down to the car deck on the shorter crossings ie Dover to Calais, but on the longer crossings you can go down to see to your dog with a member of crew but I believe you can only go once during the crossing, I believe that some crossings have kennels but we always go Dover to Calais because it is shorter and the dogs can stay in their familiar surroundings in the motorhome. Sea France is usually cheaper being £25 per dog, Norfolk Line I believe is £30. hope this is helpful to you. There is nothing to worry about so long as the dog passport is up to date ie Rabies injection up to date etc. Also we always have our mobile phone number on the dog's disk when we are abroad and a union jack tag so that should the dog get lost, God forbid, at least whoever finds him will know he only speaks English!!!!!!


----------

